# 2h Carry on Lightweight trailer 2011 NC



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

6 x 13 x 7(tall)
barely used, maybe 5 times maximum.

Bought for around $5400, selling for $4200 neg. Has new spare tire, floor matts (both new additions), barely used maybe 5x max. I definitely won't take $3,000 for it just like the 25 other people tried to ask for it. I can email pictures, just send me an email [email protected] . Located in north carolina.


----------

